# Allison AT545 slip yoke



## 6x6er (Oct 17, 2005)

Good day Allison man, I installed an AT545 in a 1956 GMC 6x6. All fits well, I just need to connect the output shaft to the transfer case. The tranny came from a 1991 school bus with a e-brake drum on the output shaft. I do not need the drum. I was wondering if they ever made a slip shaft for this tranny as I will be able to match this with the original short shaft from the 6x6 transmission/transfer case. I have an excellent picture to send, but I am not sure if I can attach it here.


----------

